# Browsers won't load certain sites.



## tuti (Feb 15, 2006)

hi... sorry if I have posted in the wrong place... I noticed there was another thread with a similar problem to mine but wasn't sure if I should post there or here.

Anyway, here's my problem:

I have a g5 connected to the internet through airport. There are 2 others using this connection too and they are both fine (both PCs)

A few days ago I downloaded a program called little snitch. I also downloaded the newer version of Firefox.

Ever since downloading the Firefox update, it won't connect to some sites. This seems to be totally random and the sites vary - sometimes it connects to google and not yahoo, or vice versa, sometimes it connects to others but not those 2, etc.

I've deleted Firefox and was going to reinstall but it won't let me connect to mozilla to re download it!  

Now I'm running Safari but I have the same problems on all browsers: Firefox, Safari, Opera, Netscape and IE.

I've tried turning the firewall off. I've tried turning little snitch off. I've tried uninstalling little snitch.

Nothing works. Please help!!! I'm tearing my hair out!!! lol


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2006)

look at little snitch's rules and remove them before uninstalling. if you have to, reinstall it first.


----------



## tuti (Feb 15, 2006)

thanks fryke...

I just did what you said, reinstalled and got rid of all the little snitch rules before uninstalling and rebooting.

Had a 'moment' when I thought all was fine again, but now it's back to the same thing and not loading most pages  

any other ideas?


----------



## camgangrel21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Try finding you .plst files for you web software in spotlight and trashing them. this might help. other wise is sounds as if something in the base networking of OS X has been massed with and not working right. If so I would say to do a Arcive Reinstall of the system. do this will fix the SYSTEM only not your files. just keep in mind to rerun you updates and to trash the old system folder. it will ask for your password to do that but thats ok.


----------



## tuti (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks camgangrel.... 


I've tried doing that and still no luck  (the .plist things, not the reinstall.... I'm a bit nervous about reinstalling)


----------



## rossasaurus (Feb 19, 2006)

Tuti,
Try this:

Print this page out first!

Restart, and just after the startup tone ends, hold down both the *Apple* key and the "*S*" key.
Hold it down until the screen goes black and you get text scrolling on it, release keys.

It will stop, giving you a *#* prompt.
Type in the following(be precise or don't do it), where the spaces are just that, a single space.

*sbin/fsck -y -f*

and press *Return*
It will go through some routines, give a result, and end at a *#* again.
If the result says "...files were modified", run this again:

*sbin/fsck -y -f*

repeat this until it gives a result of "..seems OK". It may be the first time, or you may have to run it ten times.

Once you get "..seems OK"
enter "exit" or "reboot" and press Return.

I can't tell you how many strange problems this has cleared-up for me.

I think you're just repairing permissions, and you can also do it with the Disc Utility, but this is easier to do.

Let me know if it helps.

Ross


----------



## tuti (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Ross,

thanks for the tip. I had actually already repaired the permissions and it wasn't that either.

I've had it fixed now anyway. There were 2 DNS servers typed into my TCP/IP tab in the network settings, and it seems these servers had changed or something. Anyway as soon as the guy who came to fix my mac deleted them, the problem was solved!

Thanks for all your suggestions


----------

